# Range Report M&P



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a full size 9mm, thumb safety (only on one side), Crimson Trace with Warren Tactical Night Sights. I'm currently taking a Tactical Pistol Course. Our first range day we fired over 600 rounds. The pistol was brand new out of the box. I cleaned it before beginning the course. Not a single problem firing all Winchester White Box 9mm ammo. 
I did have to get used to the trigger and trigger reset. I had been firing 1911s so a big difference in trigger. The guy beside me was shooting a 1911 and I can tell you it was nice to have a few more rounds and less magazine manipulation. I did not think it was that big of a deal, but when we got down to drills that required more than 8 or 9 rounds it made a difference. By the end of the day I was helping him reload his magazines to keep up with the class. I still love my 1911 though, big holes on the target always get noticed. 
Bottom line, very good pistol, easy to shoot, fits like a glove and zero issues. I have two other folks in my class wanting an M&P now.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The M&P45 makes big holes and carries more cartridges than a 1911.
I just ordered a sear and safety plunger from:

http://apextactical.com/hp_zencart/...ndex&cPath=7&zenid=ortctuikoilmmednljhat7e0f7

It is my understanding these drop in parts will make the M&P trigger significantly more like a 1911. I should know in a few days and will report on it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Please post a report when you complete the Tactical Course.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The Apex Tactical sear and safety plunger work great. the trigger is glass smooth and ended up at 3.5 pounds. A spring selection allows upward adjustment to 5 pounds or so but I am going to fire a few before considering spring changes.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I installed the Apex Sear before the last day of the tactical pistol course, wow what a difference. 1600 rounds later firing in day, night, in and out of cars and live fire clearing houses the pistol performed perfectly. Not a single failure from every firing point and position you can think of. 
I really wanted to carry my 1911 full time as my CCW but this pistol bumped them out of that role. The M&P preformed so well several of the other shooters asked to fire it as well. I had a tried and true 1911 older gentlemen that was help run the course and he told me 1911s were the only gun he would ever carry until a few years ago. He said we used to live in a two bad guy world and now we live in a three bad guy world and these fancy plastic guns with good defense ammo in them have an advantage over the 1911. He said he started carrying a polymer pistol a few years ago and thought he would never make it his daily carry. I asked what it was, he replied M&P 45acp. He said he would not give up the 45acp so he made it the best of both worlds, lol. 
I have since sold all my Glocks. (4 of them). Everyone likes certain pistols for one reason or another and everyone is different. 
The M&P shoots best for me, your mileage may vary.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

awmp, did you install the Apex safety plunger as well as their sear or just the sear?

The safety plunger made more difference in smoothing mine than the sear.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, I only replace the sear. I did not want to mess with taking off the rear sight, but since then I have purchased a sight pusher and now have no excuse.



TOF said:


> awmp, did you install the Apex safety plunger as well as their sear or just the sear?
> 
> The safety plunger made more difference in smoothing mine than the sear.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*Mp40*

I have been shootin my MP at Def Pistol and iy performs flawlessly. Eats everything i feed it, including 170gr cast that i load myself.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

My M&P c 45 is the most accurate pistol I have had in many years, at least for me. I was considering an Apex sear, but over 400 rounds the standard trigger has smoothed out a lot, and I'm comfortable with the pull. For me, my XD c 45 and my son's Glocks have too light a pull, and the Glocks are pretty gritty to boot. I decided to stay with the stock trigger, because it works.


----------

